# Combine Clever Dripper, V60 and French Press procedures.



## Philip F (Oct 1, 2016)

After James Hoffman suggested a long 8 to 10 minute immersion with two stirs in a french press, I tried that recipe in my Clever Dripper and it gave great results but I got fed up cleaning it and I didn't enjoy using it as piece of kit. I have now tried carrying out the 8 to 10 minute steep in a nice flask, stirring after 4 minutes and again just before the pour, and then pouring it straight through the paper filter in a pre-heated glass funnel V60 (lurking at the back of my cupboard). Makes the process more enjoyable if you like using solid kit made from nice traditional materials.


----------

